# New owner of 86 300ZX T



## puttter (Jun 27, 2004)

Just bought above.
Niceeee auto - very clean
Problem is I have a vacuum leak (I think??) 
A/C or HEAT - Face option blows through vents good at start but then stops. Fan still works and is blowing but nothing comes out of the vents. I think I have a vacuum leak and the dampers close.

Does this make sense to anybody and is it easily fixed.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

mine did thesame thing and if it's still not working it's the vacuum replace laa the lines that you can.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

digital dash? or analog?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Seems everyone who buys these has little problems in the begining but it all gets better. You'll love it if you don't already.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

got my analog dash in already the guy that sold it to me called me this morning we hung out at my house...and put it in no problems at all...the car runs perfect....battery doesn't drain alternator is still good haha...*is happy*
if i ever fix the digital dash its damn well going back in....



now begins the real fun...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You live in Dothan. Nice place I lived there for 14 years. I go down there every now and then to see old friends and my grandparents live in Panama City so Dothan is on the way.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah Dothan is not too bad. Next time you come through stop by a place called Re-Wired its a coffee shop that opened up not so long ago great place... Its in the old Player's Club...nasty ass strip club...
It got shut down by the health department....


----------

